# Meet Shirts Available



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*here is the final product of the nissan meet shirts for souther california.




















If interested in ordering one please email me or put your name here !

Please Include Size and color of shirt (black/white only).

Thanx !.* 

(Moderators i know this is the wrong area but please dont move thanx !)


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2002)

*t-shirts......*

Even though I have older sentra se-r, the graphic looks nice. Order me one in 2X. What is the cost? My e-mail is [email protected].

Qinsac


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

I'll take a L in the black shirt. How do we go about paying for them? Can we pay at the meet?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

yea.. you can pay at the meet.. i will have a list confirming your order.. jes gotta show a lil bit of I.D. i dont want people ripping people off..


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

How much?


----------



## ga16denismo (May 15, 2002)

LIUSPEED

Cool, thanks. Oh and I also need to know the cost.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

I'll take an XL in Black


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

i will also take an Xl in black.


----------

